# Meanjuice’s progression thread: Grinding for pyraminx finals!



## Meanjuice (Dec 28, 2022)

I will be giving updates on pbs on pyraminx and asking for tips to get faster in order to make finals at Berkeley Winter!

My current pb single is 2.25 and pb average is 4.59.
Right now I average 6.8 seconds


----------



## Meanjuice (Dec 29, 2022)

I just reached 2,000 solves in my pyra session!


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 2, 2023)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
mean of 3: 4.869

Time List:
1. 4.436 L U' B R B U R' B' l r'
2. 5.001 B R' B R' B L R U' l' b'
3. 5.170 L' R L' B' R B' R B' r' b u




Pb4 mo3 or something!


edit: got pb3 mo3 or something right after lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

stop being good at pyra please


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 2, 2023)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
avg of 5: 4.409

Time List:
1. 4.802 B L B' R' U B L' U' l' r' u' 
2. 4.251 U' L' B' U B' R U L' l b u 
3. (8.000) B R' L' U B' R B L' l' b' u 
4. (3.927) L' B' R U' L B R' U l' r b' u' 
5. 4.174 R U' L R L R U L l' b'


PB A05!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 2, 2023)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> stop being good at pyra please


but i wanna get pyra finals


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 2, 2023)

Meanjuice said:


> but i wanna get pyra finals


oh ok. then proceed


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> stop being good at pyra please


why

also btw im his brother lol.


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 5, 2023)

L' B L R B' R' U' R' u 
PB single of 2.22 seconds!!!


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 6, 2023)

PB Single and Mo3!!

Single: 1.952 B R U R U' B R B' b
Mo3:
6.031 U' R' L U L' B' L' R' r u'
1.952 B R U R U' B R B' b
3.223 U B' U L' U' L U' R r
3.73 second Mo3!

lol i was on fire


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

Meanjuice said:


> PB Single and Mo3!!
> 
> Single: 1.952 B R U R U' B R B' b
> Mo3:
> ...


Bro how do you get so many good scrambles????!!??!!


----------



## Meanjuice (Jan 7, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Bro how do you get so many good scrambles????!!??!!


My pyraminx session currently has literally 2,781 solves


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 7, 2023)

Meanjuice said:


> My pyraminx session currently has literally 2,781 solves


Rip I have 1,693 solves


----------



## Meanjuice (Sunday at 1:36 AM)

1. (6.262) U B' U' R U' R B' U' l' r b' u 
2. 3.626 L R' U B R' B' R L' r b 
3. 4.310 R' U' L' U L' R L' U l' r' b u 
4. 3.834 B' R B' R' B' R U B' u' 
5. (3.149) U' R B L U L B' L' r

3.92!

PB A05!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 6:58 AM)

Meanjuice said:


> 1. (6.262) U B' U' R U' R B' U' l' r b' u
> 2. 3.626 L R' U B R' B' R L' r b
> 3. 4.310 R' U' L' U L' R L' U l' r' b u
> 4. 3.834 B' R B' R' B' R U B' u'
> ...


Nice yo.

Have you tried the master pyraminx?


----------



## Meanjuice (Monday at 1:35 AM)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice yo.
> 
> Have you tried the master pyraminx?


I have a master pyraminx and average 1:30


----------



## abunickabhi (Monday at 2:24 AM)

Meanjuice said:


> I have a master pyraminx and average 1:30


Sounds good,

Which method do you use?

Do you reduce to a pyraminx or do you do layer by layer?


----------



## Meanjuice (Monday at 5:48 PM)

abunickabhi said:


> Sounds good,
> 
> Which method do you use?
> 
> Do you reduce to a pyraminx or do you do layer by layer?



I basically just turn it into a jing pyraminx


----------

